# New Edition with works of Prokofiev, Bartok, Respighi, Vaughan Williams



## grit (Jul 10, 2011)

Edition Zeza has published some very interesting works lately, namely:
Strauss: Oboe Concerto Op.144
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending, for Violin and Orchestra
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf Op.67
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano Op.82
Respighi: Pines of Rome (Pini di Roma)

You'll find it at SheetMusicX.com , a nice resource for scores and orchestral parts of rare works, all newly engraved and revised.


----------

